# Less than a week until i get my first TT!



## TTNewbie! (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have just put a deposit on my first TT. Had to get a bit of a cheapy one but still love it already! I've bought a 180bhp (im 21 so the insurance was way too much on a 225  ) silver 51 plate. I want to put some nice alloys on it as it only has basic ones, has anyone got any pics of any that they have cos i can't make my mind up without actually seeing them on a car!

This is going to sound silly but when i looked at it i forgot to check to see if there was a 6 CD changer which i can't live without and now don't really want to ask the dealer after putting the deposit down! Does anyone know how much it will be to get one if i find it doesn't have one already? And where will i find it if it does have one.....in the boot?

Thanks!!


----------



## TTNewbie! (Nov 12, 2008)

Also i have just been having a read of other posts and i keep seeing that i should have checked when the cambelt was changed.....mine has done 53,000miles should the cambelt have been changed???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  Cam belt /waterpump etc should be changed at 60k or 5 years so yes it should have been changed 
If it is a coupe you will find the CD changer in the rear passenger side armrest in the roadster it is behind the passenger seat 
Audi will charge about £400 to fit a 6CD changer but you can get one of ebay and the bracket from Audi and fit it yourself for about £100
You will also be wanting to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TTNewbie! (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for that, i will have a look when i get it and most probably order one off ebay if it doesn't have one.

I wish i had asked if the cambelt had been changed now.....sadly its a bit late. I sort of bought the car in secret from my boyfriend and am hoping he will really like it and not moan about it when he sees it on the driveway! So i couldn't take him with me to look at it and ask the right questions! He has a friend that works for Audi that does private work cheap so how much are the parts for a cambelt change?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, a cambelt and water pump change cost me just under 360 quid from a local audi specialist, but if it's a friend doing it , it may be cheaper. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTNewbie! (Nov 12, 2008)

Im picking it up today! So excited!


----------

